# Buffalo chicken wings sauce



## amber (Oct 30, 2004)

Anyone have a recipe for boneless chicken wings sauce that is spicy?  I had some "wings" recently at a place called wings express and the sauce on them was fantastic. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 30, 2004)

Morning, amber!

Here's a simple-to-make sauce that I use, although I substitute about 1/4 cup of habanero sauce for the Tabasco.

1 1/2 cup Butter (softened)
1/3 cup Tabasco Sauce
2 tablespoons packed Brown Sugar
3/4 teaspoon Paprika
3/4 teaspoon Salt
1 tablespoon Balsamic Vinegar
1/4 teaspoon Cayenne Pepper
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons ketchup

Just mix all the stuff together into a small saucepan and heat and stir to combine.


----------



## amber (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks Audeo!  What a small world, I used to live in Bedford Texas when I was a kid.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 30, 2004)

How neat!  I'd bet you wouldn't even recognize the place now, though!!  I read somewhere recently that the population in Northeast Tarrant County has more than doubled in the last seven years.  

Stay warm up there this Winter...and I hope the wings sauce helps toward that end!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2004)

hiya amber,  how's your waves of grain... only kidding.

i'm not a fan of sweet or sticky buffalo wings,  just plain good and hot, with a side of celery and blue cheese dressing. here's the standard recipe for extra hot wings.

in a sauce pan, combine 2 cups of frank's red hot sauce, 1/2 stick of butter, a splash of red wine vinegar, a tbsp of black pepper, and a tsp to a tbsp of ground cayenne pepper. adjust the amount of cayenne to the heat level you prefer. i put 2 tbsp's in, and some red pepper flakes, but i have an iron gut when it comes to that stuff.
deep fry or oil and bake your wings until crispy, then toss in the sauce and serve with celery (no carrots, pshaw) and blue cheese dressing.

hope this helps.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2004)

My favorite is Frank's Red Hot Sauce and butter - that's all I've really ever done but I'm going to try buckytom's next since I already have  HUGE bottle of Frank's.


----------



## amber (Oct 30, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hiya amber,  how's your waves of grain... only kidding.
> 
> 
> that cracked me up!  Hey I tried your hot sauce today, it was awesome.  I didnt add extra cayenne or red pepper flakes, it was plenty hot enough for us.  Thanks again.


----------



## roxygirl (Oct 30, 2004)

This place had the hottest wings I ever ate!

http://www.cluckutowson.com/


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2004)

you're welcome amber...... hah! 2 for 2... booo-yahhhhhhhh


----------



## amber (Oct 30, 2004)

Im going to try audeo's version of hot sauce as well.  I like to make things from scratch, but today I was in a hurry so your sauce worked out well for me Bucky.  I had forgotten the brand you suggested but it turns out that I selected that same one lol.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 30, 2004)

roxygirl said:
			
		

> This place had the hottest wings I ever ate!
> 
> http://www.cluckutowson.com/


LOL  Have you played the cows vs chicken game at that site?  The first time I lost really fast and figured that it was a set-up and you couldn't win.  The 2nd time I came within about 100 points of winning.  The 3rd time I won.  Of course, I don't live anywhere near there, so I can't use the coupon, but it is a cute promotion idea to get people in there.

 Barbara


----------



## luvs (Nov 4, 2004)

2 i love are:
-hot sauce, melted butter, and pepper
-garlic powder, melted butter, chopped fresh parsley, and a little pepper


----------



## Juliev (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't know how spicy you're talking, but I like to add minced chiles(use gloves--usually one chile per dozen wings) to just plain butter and Frank's Hot Sauce or tobasco.


----------

